# Howdy!



## Beathard (Jan 24, 2011)

I am Gerry Beathard from Bastrop, TX. I have been a mason for 21 years. I joined in my early 20s. I am an endowed member of Austin 12, Mina 1456 and Ben Hur Shrine. I am also a member of Colorado Commandary, Austin Valley of the Scottish Rite, Bastrop OES 64, and JD Giddings Lodge 280.

I am working on getting my A certificate and teaching two new masons their work. My son, 18 yrs old, is a FC and one of his friends, also 18, is an EA. They have another friend that is also 18 joining next month. Our average age seems to be dropping fast.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 24, 2011)

Bro. Gerry,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!! We're glad that you are here with us!

Keep up the good work with those young'ns!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to forums.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome Brother!  Anxious to hear your comments!  Sounds like you have a lot of interesting experience!


----------



## peace out (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy, Beathard.


----------



## jhodgdon (Feb 1, 2011)

That's great Bro. Beathard! Good to meet you


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had the opportunity to visit Mina Lodge on a few occasions...great place to dwell with the Brethren!


----------



## AMcClure (Feb 1, 2011)

Good to meet you brother!


----------



## JTM (Feb 1, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome Brother Beathard!!


----------

